# New kitchen price?



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

I know this is a difficult question but I'm looking for a guide price for a new kitchen to be installed. New units, granite worksurfaces, sink, tiling, New cooker and fridge freezer, lighting electrics, labour etc.
It's not a huge kitchen.... a U shape roughly 3m x 3m x 3m. 

Can it be done for under €4000 ?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It could be done for that but could easily cost considerably more (to state the obvious) - But you can make considerable savings quite easily. 

For example, when we were looking for a new kitchen we first went to the usual high street electrical goods main dealers and made a list of exact model numbers of the items we wanted and then went home and looked at a few online suppliers. 

We bought washing machine, fridge/freezer, oven, hob, dishwasher and sink and the total price was €1400 less than the cheapest of the high street suppliers and they also gave us COD and free delivery. 

When it came to units, tops and fitting etc, we got prices from the local suppliers and I commented on my Farcebook page at how expensive I thought they were......... someone commented that I was looking in the wrong area and should look towards Porto and even suggested another of my (Portuguese) friends might be interested in doing it. 

I replied that Porto was more than 2 hours drive away from us so I didn't think he'd be interested........ the guy being discussed chimed in and said he would be interested in giving me a quote and when he did, it was about €1.5k less than the cheapest of the local suppliers so he got the job and we're delighted with what he did. 

Gotta say it was a biggish kitchen though. (6m x 6m x 3m)

PM me if you need any of the contact details etc.


----------

